# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  نتائج الانتخابات في محافظة الزرقاء

## الحصن نيوز

* محافظة الزرقاء 



 الزرقاء الاولى 

1- سلامة الغويري

2- ميرزا بولاد

3- سمير العرابي

4- بسام حدادين المسيحي

5-



 الزرقاء الثانية 


1- يوسف بواعنة

2-

3-



 الزرقاء الثالثة 


 1- خلف ارجود



 الزرقاء الرابعة 


1-

2-*

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

